# Battery change on Burberry watch



## StevenY

Hey everyone, the battery in my mom's Burberry watch is dead and I figured it would be easy to change but I honestly have no idea how to take the battery out. I assume I'd need to remove the piece on top of the battery but the problem is I don't have a flat head that can even unscrew that, does anyone have any idea on what type of screw driver I would need? From what I know, the movement is a Ronda 5021.D. I'm sorry if this isn't in the correct section as I wasn't too sure of where I should post this.


----------



## Popoki Nui

You can probably get by with using a flat screwdriver found in electronic repair kits at Radio Shack, or in a pinch, the little screwdriver that comes in eyeglass emergency repair kits. Any flat head screwdriver with a small enough blade should work.

Very carefully unscrew the screw you've circled, then use pointed tweezers to gently remove the metal battery hold-down clamp being careful to note how it is installed, so you can reinstall it the same way. Also remember which way the battery is installed.
Don't lose the screw; it's so easy for such tiny screws to disappear! 


~Sherry.


----------



## Fordham-NY

Concur with the above, also:

If you don't have a little screwdriver you've more likely got a razor blade at home. That screw probably isn't torqued in too tight so it should give you all you need. Stick one outer side (far left, or right) of the blade in the notch & make 1/2 revolution on the screw each time. 

Don't think that piece holding the battery in will come out. Expect to prop it up & nudge the battery out (it'll go out the direction of the screw), then slide in the new battery. 

The bigger pain will be finding a 100% match for the battery, in size. I can get away with being a hair or two off on size in changing batteries though. (unless you've already found one...)

Watch out for getting dirt/dust/moisture in the case, or excessively touching mov't parts.


----------

